# Snake help!



## yeatzee (Oct 15, 2011)

I was recently given this awesome snake to take care of and im not quite sure what im doing. First and foremost, an ID would be wonderful (I live in SoCal)....












excuse the cellphone shots, but there it is. He/She has no problem with me holding it, and he/she seems to really enjoy climbing up on branches as well as chilling under the substrate I've provided. Im currently using a large critter keeping with eco earth inside. I am also using some fake plant branches....

so whats the ID? And most importantly, what does it eat? I've tried feeding it flies with their wings cut, but its never eaten any of them. Also it seems to really enjoy "scratching" and rubbing itself against various surfaces lately....... im assuming its going to molt soon?

Again any info would be helpful. Thanks guys


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 15, 2011)

here's a quicky I did with the DSLR for a better look. This is at 1:1 to give you an idea of how small it is


----------



## meaganelise9 (Oct 15, 2011)

Northern brown snake? It will probably want some humidity. You could even give it a warm bath in the sink. heheh


----------



## azn567 (Oct 15, 2011)

Fruit flies are much too small for this snake... you could try medium or adult crickets


----------



## gripen (Oct 15, 2011)

+1


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 15, 2011)

You could try feeder guppies from a pet store. I would try to feed earthworms, small frogs, or even lizards to the snake before trying to feed it any arthropods.

When the snake is close to shedding, the eyes can get pretty cloudy and it will probably refuse food for a while, before and after shedding.

*WARNING! *

If you put in any insects that have biting or chewing mouthparts in with the snake, they will most likely damage it. Many reptiles just lay there and let theirselves get chewed on.


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 15, 2011)

I never said fruit flies..... I tried using WC blue bottles with their wings removed and It just sat there and watched them crawl by for several days. Eventually they drown in the water bowl  Medium or adult crickets would be way to large.................

Ok so what I think I'll do is maybe head on down to the pet stores with the snake in tow and see what they think. Would it really take a guppy from out of its water bowl?

Thanks for the info by the way! Its definitely a start


----------



## meaganelise9 (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh, my snake never ceased to amaze me with how big of a prey animal it could swallow. But yes, perhaps a non-insect animal diet would work. Little pinkies?


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 16, 2011)

so I FINALLY figured out what the snake is.... its a "night snake"  Apparently a small species, which is good for me


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 16, 2011)

yeatzee said:


> so I FINALLY figured out what the snake is.... its a "night snake"  Apparently a small species, which is good for me


Keep me posted on what you get it to eat.  Lizards should make up its diet in the wild, but I hope you find an easier alternative. It is a rear fanged snake(slightly venomous) similar to the Ringneck snakes(also a small rear fanged colubrid) that I find. I hope your Night snake isn't as picky as a Ringneck.

About the venom: I haven't had experience with the Night snake, but have been bitten by Ringnecks a few times and nothing bad happened to me. I think that the venom is only strong enough to subdue its small prey.


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 17, 2011)

im going to the pet store in a couple minutes to see what they say because im having a heck of a time trying to get it to eat. Im also on the lookout for baby lizards as well


----------



## hazed_shaman (Oct 21, 2011)

earthworms. small fish worms the ones for composting are good. once it gets large it may eat crickets but worms are a majority of its diet


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 22, 2011)

hazed shaman said:


> earthworms. small fish worms the ones for composting are good. once it gets large it may eat crickets but worms are a majority of its diet


Ya that will be my last hope at this point. Its to small for pinkies  

Now how to get some worms....


----------



## lancaster1313 (Oct 22, 2011)

yeatzee said:


> Ya that will be my last hope at this point. Its to small for pinkies
> 
> Now how to get some worms....


Try a bait and tackle shop, and I wish you good luck getting it to eat.


----------



## yeatzee (Oct 23, 2011)

Got some at walmart, and so far so un-interested. Its stopped in its tracks when he/she noticed the worm, gave it a once-over, and continued on. I've placed a perfect sized worth with the snake inside smaller cage for the night, REALLY hoping its gone by morning.


----------



## hazed_shaman (Nov 9, 2011)

have you had any luck in getting it to eat? alot of small species will never take anything larger than a large cricket. try small crickets if the worms are having no luck. what size are the worms you are trying to feed them. most bait shops sell earthworms which look to be about the size of this little guy. i think they are called red worms. not to sure but they are used for composting. they sell them in bait ships as trout worms. if that doesnt work what about spikes have you tried them yet?


----------



## D.J. (Jan 5, 2012)

Try a lizard seated pinky he mill probaly take it and if boy get him an anole


----------

